# TRU RAYS



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

ANYBODY HAS ANY EXTRA TRU RAY CAPS THEY ARE WILLING TO SELL I JUST GOT 4 CLEAN 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE BUT THERE MISSING THE CAPS IF YOU HAVE 1 OR 2 OR 3 AND YOUR WILLING TO PART OUT WITH THEM LET ME KNOW


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

hit up rj67 he might have some.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks supreme


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

here is a picture of one rim


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 8 2007, 08:04 PM~8069683
> *ANYBODY HAS ANY EXTRA TRU RAY CAPS THEY ARE WILLING TO SELL I JUST GOT 4 CLEAN 14X7 TRU RAYS STRAIGHT LACE BUT THERE MISSING THE CAPS IF YOU HAVE 1 OR 2 OR 3 AND YOUR WILLING TO PART OUT WITH THEM LET ME KNOW
> *


i know who :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

those look real nice. didnt you have a real clean set of tru-classics?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 10:15 PM~8070353
> *those look real nice. didnt you have a real clean set of tru-classics?
> *


those look very clean to me... :cheesy:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:15 PM~8070353
> *those look real nice. didnt you have a real clean set of tru-classics?
> *


yeah i had 2 sets of clean TRU RAYS but i sold them :angry:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jun 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8070302
> *i know who :biggrin:
> *


 :0 let me know MR.LAC


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

NOBODY HAS CAPS


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

still got my # lets see what we can do :nicoderm:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

pics sent


----------



## johnnyblaze1967 (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8078644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:  :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

cheer up man yours are in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 10 2007, 10:44 PM~8080045
> *cheer up man yours are in the mail :biggrin:
> *



damnnnnnn. hey rj67 where do you get the aftermarket caps for the tru classic centers you have?


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

if i told ya id have to kill ya :nicoderm: j/k - pmed


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

oops :uh: -i meant- " pm'd"


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 10 2007, 10:50 PM~8080072
> *if i told ya id have to kill ya :nicoderm: j/k - pmed
> *



in that case i dont wanna know :biggrin:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 10 2007, 10:44 PM~8080045
> *cheer up man yours are in the mail :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 10 2007, 10:29 PM~8078644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 07:48 AM~8071423
> *:0 let me know MR.LAC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THANKS MR.LAC FOR TELLING ME ABOUT THE CONECTA WITH THE CAPS I PICKED THEM UP TODAY AND TO ALL THE OTHER HOMIES FOR LOOKING OUT THANKS ALOT CHECK OT THE CAPS NOW MY SET IS COMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 12 2007, 06:02 PM~8092981
> *THANKS MR.LAC FOR TELLING ME ABOUT THE CONECTA WITH THE CAPS I PICKED THEM UP TODAY AND TO ALL THE OTHER HOMIES FOR LOOKING OUT THANKS ALOT  CHECK OT THE CAPS NOW MY SET IS COMPLETE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome homie...  

The tru ray look great...... :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

gracias


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2007, 09:03 AM~8095781
> *gracias
> *


 :thumbsup: 
they look great!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 13 2007, 08:42 AM~8096038
> *:thumbsup:
> they look great!
> *


thanks if i decide to get rid of them i will let you know so you can have 4 sets


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

these wheels are for SALE to the best offer I get they are all 4 rims with all 4 TRU RAY caps and come with a extra set of caps also with the octagon shape


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2007, 08:11 PM~8158185
> *these wheels are for SALE to the best offer I get they are all 4 rims with all 4 TRU RAY caps and come with a extra set of caps also with the octagon shape
> *


Let me know how much bro.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 13 2007, 11:50 AM~8096884
> *thanks if i decide to get rid of them i will let you know so you can have 4 sets
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

IM ASKING $700 FOR THEM


----------



## esco64 (Jan 4, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF ALL 4 RIMS WITH THERE CAPS LET ME KNOW IM ASKING $700 FOR THEM 14X7


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:wow: - tempting


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 23 2007, 06:53 PM~8162990
> *:wow: - tempting
> *


very


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 23 2007, 04:45 PM~8162033
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF ALL 4 RIMS WITH THERE CAPS LET ME KNOW IM ASKING $700 FOR THEM  14X7
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! Very nice. I had a set like these way back in the day.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

so, were tru rays basicly bolts on's with nicer covers?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

******I WANT THEM******* PM SENT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 23 2007, 11:06 PM~8164327
> *so, were tru rays basicly bolts on's with nicer covers?
> *



PRETTY MUCH, OG SHIT!


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 24 2007, 12:00 AM~8164533
> *
> *



WHATS UP BRO


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: just peepin on Sauls post , nice ass wheels


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rj67_@Jun 24 2007, 12:14 AM~8164572
> *:biggrin: just peepin on Sauls post , nice ass wheels
> *




HELL YEAH THEY ARE HOPE I CAN SWOOP THEM UP AND BE APART OF THE RARE TRU RAY FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## rj67 (Jul 19, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 23 2007, 11:38 PM~8164640
> *HELL YEAH THEY ARE HOPE I CAN SWOOP THEM UP AND BE APART OF THE RARE TRU RAY FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

what up mr.lac igarashi should throw some of these on his ride, i like his color bar


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 24 2007, 01:38 AM~8164640
> *HELL YEAH THEY ARE HOPE I CAN SWOOP THEM UP AND BE APART OF THE RARE TRU RAY FAMILY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Spanish Caravan (Oct 15, 2005)

pm'd you


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

check your PMs


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

***RIMS ARE NO LONGER ON THE MARKET*** HE DIDNT SELL THEM AFTER ALL


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I SOLD THEM TO MR.59 YESTERDAY


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 9 2007, 02:31 PM~8267825
> *I SOLD THEM TO MR.59 YESTERDAY
> *



AHHH DAMN IT  THOUGHT YOU WERE KEEPING THEM.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 22 2007, 07:11 PM~8158185
> *these wheels are for SALE to the best offer I get they are all 4 rims with all 4 TRU RAY caps and come with a extra set of caps also with the octagon shape
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I need 2 medallions w/caps if anyone has any or a lead on some??
I would greatly appreciated..

I have 3 just need 2 more--PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

I need all 4,anyone???? :dunno:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11173526
> *I need all 4,anyone???? :dunno:
> *


you need to keep your eyes open on ebay, i just sold 4 n.o.s. tru ray caps


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 25 2008, 09:43 AM~11177005
> *you need to keep your eyes open on ebay, i just sold 4 n.o.s. tru ray caps
> *


Ching.......... :banghead:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

you have to be ready to spend over $200 or more if you get them off of someone that knows what they have


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jul 25 2008, 10:43 AM~11177005
> *you need to keep your eyes open on ebay, i just sold 4 n.o.s. tru ray caps
> *


How did i miss those ?? i have you as a favorite seller too....DAMN IT :angry:


----------

